# Converting



## lonewolf40 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a GIANT Escape R3 hybrid (http://www.giant.co.jp/2007/lifestyle/large/escape-r3_2.html) and was just curious if a hybrid could be converted over to a road bike? The only thing that I could see that would need changing is the handlebars, the brake levers and shifters probably. 

Hybrids are a cross between a road bike and mountain bike, right?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really. Modern road bike shifters/brakes are pretty expensive when purchased by themself. I think you'd need a different derailer and maybe cassette for them to work. Not sure about crankset and brakes. By the time you got it converted you'd have spent nearly what a entry level road bike costs and you'd just have a pseudo road bike (because the geometry just isn't right for that type of riding). Plus you would have lost a decent hybrid in the process.

I suppose you "could" get drop bars on there and call it a road bike but it wouldn't make much sense to me. Financial and otherwise. It would never be a real road bike.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*I know...*



lonewolf40 said:


> I have a GIANT Escape R3 hybrid (http://www.giant.co.jp/2007/lifestyle/large/escape-r3_2.html) and was just curious if a hybrid could be converted over to a road bike? The only thing that I could see that would need changing is the handlebars, the brake levers and shifters probably.
> 
> Hybrids are a cross between a road bike and mountain bike, right?
> 
> Thanks for reading


 I know exactly what you're thinking. I had the same idea. I was sure I could convert my 2009 Giant Seek 3 to a full on road bike and go do sprint triathlons with it and be competitive. All it would take is bars and brake-shifters right? Oh and a new seat, and fork and breaks and wheels and tires and deraileurs and cassette and cranks.... And you still won't be happy.
I have now bought 2 new Giants. Here are the pics. My advice ( and take it for what it's worth ) Shop around for a road bike you can afford ,weather that's on Craigslist or at the bike shop and replace your hybrid.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry, not replace. Start your bicycle collection. Yeah , that's it .


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*Possibly*

Well I converted a mtn bike for road use so I don’t see why this would not work. You may have fit issues though. What are your goals and intended uses? 

If you want to compete, then you will start thinking about changing other things like tires and perhaps the gearing too. Then with more weekly mileage, you may start looking at new seats as well. This is where you start throwing more money at the bike and eventually, your cost has gone up so much that buying a road specific bike to begin with may be the way to go, financially speaking. Also if you are competing, you’re going to start eyeing the cool racing bike anyway. 

But if you are a recreational rider or commuter, I don’t see a problem. In fact, my converted mtn bike has worked out to be a great commuter bike. Also, if you don’t already do your own bike mechanics, this is a good time to start learning.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

The thing is though, unless your commute is really long or has to be done fast, a hybrid is already a good commuter bike so that would seem a bit wasted effort and money.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Lets just go with bikenashbar.com for an example, lets say 105 parts and fsa handlebars.

crank 179.99, Levers 279.99, r. dérailleur 79.99, F. Dérailleur 65.00, 
handlebar 39.99, handlebar tape	10.00.

Grand Total without shipping would be $ 654.96

Or you could keep your really cool hybrid ( I want one to ride to do errands around town.)
And buy this new road bike for only.....$800

*The Giant Defy 3*


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lonewolf40 said:


> I have a GIANT Escape R3 hybrid (http://www.giant.co.jp/2007/lifestyle/large/escape-r3_2.html) and was just curious if a hybrid could be converted over to a road bike? The only thing that I could see that would need changing is the handlebars, the brake levers and shifters probably.
> 
> *Hybrids are a cross between a road bike and mountain bike, right?*
> 
> Thanks for reading


Hybrids are a cross between road and mtn bikes, but that doesn't mean they can be converted into a well fitting, nice handling road bike.

If you compare the geo of your bike to a Giant Defy, the biggest difference (and problem, IMO) is the effective top tube. As an example, on a small hybrid, the ETT is about 55cm's, while on a small Defy it's 53cm's, so frame reach (and probably stack) are substantially different. To compensate, you'll have to play with stem lengths/ angles and hope that you can get reach and drop _close_ to right. Depending on the setup you end up with, handling could be adversely affected.

And this says nothing of cost, so all in all I would either sell the hybrid or keep it and go with a road bike. But I wouldn't convert it.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Put on slicks and ride it on the road...it is a road bike. Not a racing bike, not a touring bike but a road bike.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Mechanically, anything is possible, and your LBS would love to have the work. But you'd be better served buying another bike. Your LBS would like that too.


----------



## lonewolf40 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone who responded to my post thus far. I guess financially it wouldn't be worth changing everything especially if the geometry is not going to be right anyway. 

This is the road bike that I would love to own (http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/Z-Series/Z85.aspx) but I can't order it over the internet from the company and have it shipped were I'm at do to shipping restrictions. 

Hank Stamper-those are some nice bikes you got there, particularly that Giant road bike. 

Can anyone recommend some trustworthy and reliable online bike shops? I am living and working in Japan and the prices for stuff here is double or triple the price I would pay in the states if I were there.

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I find it useful to have a road bike as well as a hybrid. The hybrid is for the family rides, when we might go on trails and want to ride at a slower pace. It's hard for me to ride with the family on my road bike; I probably coast faster than their best.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 with what Tommy said. Different bikes for different occasions. I have 3 bikes. From the very frist "Wal-Mart" one, to a bought used one, and currently my first new Road bike. I always wanted to upgrade the ones I had, but after seeing how much the components were, IMO it was not worth it, so I just bougth a new one! It all depends though. I say, save a bit more, buy another bike, then you will have 2.


----------

